# Suse 9.3 ohne Open Office 2.0 dafür 1.14



## rolli123 (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo,

ich wollte heute abend mein Suse Linux 9.3 neu installieren.

Jetzt überlege ich die ganze Zeit ob ich OpenOffice 2.0 nehmen soll, oder 1.14.

Ich hatte bisher keine grösseren Probleme mit der "Beta", aber wenn ich z.b. die Textverarbeitung starte, kommt diese wohl, aber in der Taskleiste öffnen sich immer 2 Fenster. Es dauert dann immer 30 Sekunden (mindestens) bis sich eines davon schliesst und ich dann mit der Textverarbeitung arbeiten kann. Weiss jemand woran das liegt?

Das passiert nur bei OpenOffice Anwendungen.

Falls hier jemand einen Tipp hat, woran das liegen könnte, bitte her damit. Anderfalls möchte ich auf OpenOffice 1.1.4 zurückgehen. Was muss ich machen, das ich nicht die 2.0 sondern die 1.1.4 installiert bekomme.

Wohlgemerkt ich möchte neu installieren.

Danke im voraus für Eure Hilfe
gruss
rolf


----------

